
Jeffrey Epstein, Blackmail and a Lucrative ‘Hot List’ - indigodaddy
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/30/business/david-boies-pottinger-jeffrey-epstein-videos.html
======
Fjolsvith
Do not be surprised when you learn the FBI already has that video library.
They were investigating Epstein a long time before his arrest.

